# angeblicher Schutz vor Telefonwerbung durch teure Sperrlisten



## Immo (12 Juni 2007)

Aus der Wundertüte der "Nebenwerbstätigen" 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/91002


> Telefonwerber geben sich neuerdings zum Teil als Mitarbeiter der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg aus. Die Anrufer behaupteten, sie würden gegen illegale Telefonwerbung vorgehen. Der Angerufene solle sich in eine Sperrliste eintragen lassen und dafür 39,50 Euro bezahlen. Diesen Betrag wollen die Werber direkt vom Konto einziehen, schildert die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg das Vorgehen. Betroffen seien Haushalte in verschiedenen Bundesländern.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: angeblicher Schutz vor Telefonwerbung durch teure Sperrlisten*

Gibt eine Variante  davon:
test.de - Werbung - Meldungen - Steuern + Recht - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest


> Teurer „Schutz“ vor Werbeanrufen


 Thema  bei Antispam


----------

